# Non Bailed Reel for light offshore outfit.



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys

Just thought Id share a few thoughts on using a non-bailed spinning reel.

I gave up looking for a lightweight waterproof reel, then I noticed on the Van Staal webiste the non bailed VS reels were a LOT lighter. The VS150, which has a much bigger spool than the VSB100 (which I have already on a medium 20Lb outfit), is way lighter (12 Lb compared to 18Lb). The VSB100 is too heavy on a light rod, but could I use a non bailed VS150 reel for a snapper/squid outfit??

Well I pondered on the idea. I know I need a bailed reel for trolling livebaits, and drifting passive lures like Octo Jigs which I like using, as I need to lean back and flick the bail arm over when needed to let line out when required, or when snagged to let line off....

However for flicking plastics/metals/squid jigs around on a light outfit? I took to the pepsi challenge. The VS150 is only (relatively speaking) cheap at $480 from MO's. They cost way more in the states. I think its because Jervis Walker bough them out and sell in Oz now. anyway, why but a inferior VM150 when you can get the reel (pun intended) deal and fully sealed real for a few extra bucks. Its also a light enough for a snapper outfit with 10Lb braid.

OK so I took the plunge. VS150, with 10Lb Braid matched to 3-6Kg Loomis Rod. Perfectly balanced. Casts like a bullet even with 1/8 Lb Jigheads or Squid Jigs. It took about 10 mins to get used not having a bail arm. You use your index finger as the bail, lifting the line on/off the line roller. Its now so easy that I can do it without looking. I wouldnt like a non-bailed reel that was 'out the back' for trolling or drifting but for casting, which is what they were designed for (yanks surf fishing reels) its gold. No really, its GOLD colour


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post Stevie.
Tired of throwing away expensive reels after a season or two or alternatively paying a few hundred to have one serviced, I agonised over just this a week ago but in the end decided against one. I had my heart set on a vsb100 but in the end thought it would be too heavy and they dont make a left hand model. I didnt consider the VS model as I didnt think I would be able to cope without the trusty bail arm. Contrary to what you say, I thought it would be more of a pain on a castng reel than a trolling reel. Closing the bail arm and getting that slug moving as soon as it hits the water can be the difference between hooking up and not.

I didnt have a good look at the weights. It would appear the VS100 (317g) is only 23g lighter than the VS150 at 340g. Im guessing they are the same reel with a different spool size? I had discounted the VS150 as I thought it would just be too chunky and the vsb models were both too heavy. The VSB150 weighs 475g, the vsb100 453g. Im guessing the physical size of the reel wouldnt be a problem if it is light enough and the whole profile of the reel shrinks without the bail assembly.

In the end I bought a VM150 and though its great for trolling, not waterproof and quite heavy for its size (4500-500 sized reel) at $250 it was a lot cheaper than reels with similar specs I was looking at for the same job. I havent had a fish on yet but so far quite happy with it. Ill let you know how happy I am with it after Ive had 10kgs of angry longtail on the end of it. The VM150 weighs in at 637g.

The reel I had settled on for my 12-20lb tuna\mackerel casting stick was a Daiwa Seagate Light 3500. It weighs in at 395g. The Saltiga Game 3500 I have weighs in at 390g. I had no idea the bail arm setup made up so much of a reels overall weight.

So, the VS150 has a left hand model (RH wind), weighs less than the reels im using\considering, has far greater line capacity and is all round sexier than the competition. The only concern I have is the gear ratio and line speed retrieve. The VS150 has a gear ratio of 4.75:1 and retrieves 76.2cm a crank, the Saltiga 4.9:1 and 81cm. I guess I can live with the 4.8cm difference but its a pity they dont make a high speed model.

Now, can I live without a bail arm? Wish I could have a few casts of one, to satisfy myself I wouldnt stuff up the cast (more than ususal) when the pressure is on and the boils erupting all around.

Anyone buy one and not fall in love?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I have the Daiwa Seagate Light 3500 Paul, it has quickly moved up to being my favourite reel.
I do have carbontex washers in it for that extra smoooooth feeling.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I definitely took a punt on being able to manage without a bail, but its quite easy. In fact its skipping a whole step as the Bailed VSB are manual bails anyway so you have to flick them over. Now all I do is pull the braid up with index finger and start winding. I guess if a fish took off with a lure before I could get it on the roller, Id just drop the rod tip down for a second to get some slack.

The VSB100 is a heavy reel for its size, the chunky bail and long handle make it look bigger than the VS100/150 reels. Yep the 100 and 150 (and 200/250's) are same reels with different spools. The 200 jumps up a lot in weight. They are a pleasure to use though, love just washing them down under the hose and sticking away.

Cheers


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, very intesting and perfect timing! (just has a $200 reel service bill  )
How do you find the extra resistance & 'feel' when winding? Bit surprised you've found this the perfect casting reel for light tackle.
One definitely to consider!!

Cheers David


----------

